# 1950's Campagnolo Turismo Derailleur



## 100bikes (Sep 25, 2018)

Found at Royal Oak , Mi swap. Rough shape, but pretty unique.


----------



## juvela (Sep 25, 2018)

-----

photo assistance (example) -














launch year: 1962

http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Campagnolo_Turismo_derailleur.html

-----


----------



## 100bikes (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks. Photo posting issue this time.


----------

